# Call in/Stand ratio



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Seems there's an increasing number of new hunters to the sport. As most of them seem to be mentioning, they're running into a few obstacles such as hang-ups, no responses, etc. and they're getting a little discouraged. When I started, I bought a few videos and the guys on those videos made it seem so easy, coyotes on every stand.

The first time I went calling, I made four stands, called in yotes on three of the four and whacked every one of them. Three for the first time out ever! It seemed like there was nothing to this sport.

Well, did I get a lesson. I've got plenty of experience under my belt but it sure isn't getting any easier. Some days it works, but there are more of the other days when it doesn't. I've gone stretches where I've made 20-plus stands without a call-in.

Just to give you guys an idea, my records show I can expect a call-in on average one out of four stands. That's the average for the season, earlier it's higher, later like right now, it's way lower. I define a call-in as when I get their attention and they show interest. If they start toward me, then it's a call-in, even if they break off after coming only 25 yards or hang up 600 yards away. A call-in doesn't always result in getting a shot.

So what are you guys finding for a ratio? How many stands per call-in? A few posts might give some of the new guys a little bit better of an idea what to expect and show them -- in my estimation -- that patience is the key to becoming a successful good coyote hunter.

Saskcoyote


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Im a new hunter. Since October 09 I've made 8 stands with only one dog down. I went out this morning and was sitting in the snow when the sun came up and was out in hills until 1pm or so. Foxpro screaming and didn't have one response. Tried a few locations, I know they are there, there are tracks everywhere and sheep are still getting killed. little irritating, but just playing it by trial and error. I'm bound to get something sooner or later


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

1:4 usually.

For the area around where I live, 1:10 or 1:12. 100% due to pressure. Bird hunters, deer hunters, bow hunters, LOTS of coyote hunters.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I kept records of my sets/call ins for many years in MN.

My average was 1 animal called in for 3-4 night sets under the moon. And like 1 animal called in for every 9 daytime sets.

If I called in a pair, That counted as 2 call ins, a 4 pack was 4 call ins and so on....

Just got back from a ND trip. Made 22 sets. Had 6 call ins, one pair, and we killed 5. I killed mine at 73, 132, and 99 yards, and Tim killed his at like 40 and 150 yards.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I think i've been calling one in every half dozen to 10 sets. I usually won't even go out if the weather isnt going to make for good calling, so that helps, my kill ratio is alot lower though just becuase of mistakes made that could have been prevented but overlooked at the time not thinking anything of it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sask 1:4 sounds about right most of the time, for blind calling. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

In 2010, mainly December, I called 10 spots and called in 14 coyotes. So far in 2011 I have called 4 spots and had 6 coyotes come in.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Sask 1:4 sounds about right most of the time, for blind calling. :thumb:
> 
> xdeano


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

For me this winter, I think 1:6 to 1:10 sounds about right. It's been slim pickings this winter.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Sask hunter said:


> In 2010, mainly December, I called 10 spots and called in 14 coyotes. So far in 2011 I have called 4 spots and had 6 coyotes come in.


I dont do that good rabbit hunting. You must live in one of those magical places where you hafta be careful walking that you dont step on coyotes, or you know something we dont.

Im feeling pretty tall when i do 1/4. I consider any groups called in one call in per stand. If i get more than one different single/ group/ pair at a stand i consider that a multiple. Id say on average, 1/6- 1/10 pretty normal, though when i started, it was probably more 1/20 or 1/30. This season i happen to be 2/4, but i havent been out enough yet to cut that ratio down, though one of those was a group of 3 and the other a single. The single being the only one i killed. I will say my call in/kill ratio has improved dramaticaly. Id say i usualy kill 9/10 call ins these days (the ones i know about), which has just come with learning about set up and how to handle them.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

neb_bo
the numbers are decieving and make me look better than I am. Twice in 2010 I called 4 in on one set. in 2011 I called 5 in on one set.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> I dont do that good rabbit hunting. You must live in one of those magical places where you hafta be careful walking that you dont step on coyotes, or you know something we dont.


Actually ND used to be that good before coyote calling became a fad. That and urban sprawl. I feel bad for the resident callers. Callers flock to ND from IA, MN and WI mostly cause of the tresspass law or lack-there-of. Then you gotta ad the number of Coyote tourneys held in ND too. It's enough to make a guys head spin, And the coyotes heads are spinning too.

The stubborn coyotes everyone keeps talking about on here that come to 500-800yds away and sit down and eventually leave or the ones that get up half mile away durring a set and trot away are a dirrect result of these factors.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, so you guys can hunt any un-posted land up there huh? As much as i wish it was that way sometimes here, im glad its not. I guess it doesnt stop most people anyway, but at least you got the law backing you when you chew someone out or call them in. I didnt realize nd was such a destination. Id rather go to wyoming or another unpopulated western state. I used to live in wy, where i called in my first dog actualy, and i wish there was that much public land with that low pressure and high a population of dogs here. Im gonna hafta make a pilgrimage back one of these years.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

My partner and I have made 12 total sets this year and called 3 in, but none bagged so far. We've taken it more serious this year than last and we are doing more scouting in the night time now or very early morning with locator howls. I think if you want to call in dogs consistently, this is definitely the way to do it. I've become much more tolerant of the cold when I KNOW there are dogs in the area I'm calling rather than just calling something that looks good (which produced none called in last year). I've come to the conclusion that this is the greatest challenge for a sportsman in my opinion, especially done by hand.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

1:4 in the grandforks area I scout the crap out of them though.. Full moon next week HHHHOOOOWWWLLLL.. I will use the fresh snow and some new spots but i can tell they are gettin harder to kill. I need to record the girl friend in distress (like an territorial bark) she hates the full moon but i gotta laught cause it only happens once a month HA HA HA HA.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mburgess said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this is the greatest challenge for a sportsman


Agree. Most challenging and also most rewarding. Even with our advanced scope systems, Range finders, Calls, both electronic and hand, and long range rifles, When we step into their living room, They still have the advantage.


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Im pretty new to calling and i havent called in a yote yet bet i call in magpies and was wondering if i call in a magpie how often is there a coyote near. thanks


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

seeing magpies is usually a great sign. specially if they come in slowly from tree to tree.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you call in magpies, crows, owl, etc you are making good sounds. It's pretty sweet when you get a magpie coming in with a coyote following. Last year I called in a magpie and it landed on a piece of buckbrush just inches from my hat. That was pretty entertaining!


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't call many magpies in my area. But man if they ever open an owl season i will eat well.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I killed a coyote that was carrying an owl in its mouth once :huh: Thought it was neat.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I got a coyote with a rabbit in its mouth. Would'nt have been as cool if I hadn't seen it get the rabbit, but I think one with an owl in its mouth beats that one no doubt.


----------

